

Ask HN: what is the highest reward to effort ratio you've ever experienced? - the_cat_kittles

Monetary or otherwise
======
arbor
I developed an educational app in one day. Apple featured it right around
Christmas. Best Christmas present ever. I made enough money in that one month
to pay off all of my credit cards and student loans. I even paid cash for a
late-model car that month. Part of that money also helped my company lease a
kick ass office. We went from subleasing a dark attic above a video production
studio to leasing our own class A office.

~~~
no_news_is
Wow, what was the app?

------
unconed
A long time ago I made some silly music visualizations for Winamp that ended
up shipping with the official download. Years later, a picture surfaced
showing an astronaut on the ISS using Winamp on his laptop... which means my
code made it out into space.

Best reward ever.

------
AznHisoka
I started an alternative medicine affiliate site back in the summer of 2006.
Probably spent 4-5 months full-time on it, and 1 hour since. It made me $1.6
million total for the first 2 years before I sold it. Pretty good ROI.

------
polyfractal
I built a side project on a weekend and made $700 from revenue / selling the
site. It also helped land me a job. Not too shabby.

------
traxtech
Fired a big'n'awfull client once, gained months of happy living.

------
cpt1138
cycling, hands down.

[http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2796/4223470946_b93ce34f76_z.j...](http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2796/4223470946_b93ce34f76_z.jpg?zz=1)

------
eliajf
Kids.

------
dylanhassinger
paleo diet

100 pushup plan

reading The 4-Hour Workweek

